# Can anyone help with wireless router stuff?



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm trying to set up a server for a certain game, so I want to log in to my router's page so I can set up port forwarding.

If I understand correctly, to get to this page all I need to do is type in my default gateway into my browser's web address bar.

This isn't working. I type in my default gateway address and all I get is



> Oops! Google Chrome could not connect to 192.168.0.1


So can anyone help?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I think Aaron or Hrawk can sort it out.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

What wireless router do you have? never mind


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Ok try 192.168.1.1 if that doesn't work, either chane your firewall settings to allow everything, change browsers since chrome might have built in security, or a combination of both..

When you are done, return your firewall back... Google firewall settings if you don't know what to do.

Hope that helps


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

What you are doing is right. As LGD said, the best bet is to try 192.168.1.1

If it doesn't post the make and model.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Tried all of that . I used both chrome and IE, and neither worked... without the firewall as well.

We have a Virgin Media 'SuperHub'.

I really don't know why they call it 'Super'.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Have you tried this? http://community.virginmedia.com/t5/Wireless-Networking/Router-IP/td-p/830251


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Alternatively right click on your networking icon and have a look at the network properties. It will list your default gateway in there


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey, it worked! 

I actually had tried that a couple of times... I don't know why it worked this time.

But darn it... I can't log in. I've tried what I thought the login details were and then all combinations of default details...


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Reset your router back to defaults then via the pinhole button on the back.

Then use the default admin : changeme to log in.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Then you may have to reset to your default settings... Here is the info for your router with the default user and pass

http://community.virginmedia.com/t5/Other-Queries/reseting-user-password-on-superhub/td-p/347987


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Reset your router back to defaults then via the pinhole button on the back.
> 
> Then use the default admin : changeme to log in.


Or read hrawk's reply


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Awww man. I assume that would require re-entering the details into every wireless device in the house?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

PandaMan said:


> Awww man. I assume that would require re-entering the details into every wireless device in the house?


Yes, unfortunately it would.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

NightKnight said:


> PandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > Awww man. I assume that would require re-entering the details into every wireless device in the house?
> ...


Not all all. If you use the same IP & DHCP setting plus the same passphrase/WEP password, no other device will need to be changed.

The only way you would have to do this is if you were using MAC filtering, which is not very common.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

How could I ensure I use the same IP and DHCP settings? I have no idea what they are tbh...

My Dad doesn't want to reset the router because he says he doesn't want to have to reconnect everything.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Try a couple other things out. Unplug the power cord to the router for 15 seconds, plug it back in, and try again. Try accessing it from a different web browser. Plug into the router using a cable instead of over wireless.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

NightKnight said:


> Try a couple other things out. Unplug the power cord to the router for 15 seconds, plug it back in, and try again. Try accessing it from a different web browser. Plug into the router using a cable instead of over wireless.


How would that help with trying to access the settings by going to the default gateway address? Surely I would still have the issue of not knowing the username and password.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

It would only help if you did have the correct password, but there were other issue involved. The first suggestion resolves a potential issue with the username and password being "locked". The second would help if your browser wasnt sending the account information in the way that the router expected it. The third would help if your router is setup to only allow admin sessions to be established over the wired network interface.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh, okay, thanks for clarifying.

My Dad's PC is connected to the router with a cable, I think. I will check on that PC. 
Also I'll try internet explorer again.


----------

